# torpedo divers



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi all--

I am looking for info in regards to the torpedo divers? I have never used them but looking at them I think they are a pretty neat concept, I am wanting to get some feedback and really interested in getting information about using them for stacking off the same line like stackers?

thanks--Kathleen


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

ERnurse said:


> Hi all--
> 
> I am looking for info in regards to the torpedo divers? I have never used them but looking at them I think they are a pretty neat concept, I am wanting to get some feedback and really interested in getting information about using them for stacking off the same line like stackers?
> 
> thanks--Kathleen


Do you mean you want to run them off your downriggers stacked?
If so that wont work well with the Jet/Torpedo divers. The main reason is they are not directional. They only go straight down. I guess you could always put them on the bottom and stack above them but dont see any real advantage to that over the standard method.

I have used Dipsey divers stacked over the mainline before with some success. You simply turn the diver to 3.5 and send it out 50ft or so then clip it to your down rigger. This used to be the only way we could get dipseys to work in the heat of summer when the fish were real deep up in Rockport before we started using braided line and wire on our dipsey rods. 

The place where the jets shine is off the planer boards when you are looking to hit 20 to 30 foot depths. We use them pretty heavy in Erieau for steelhead. you dont need to put them out very far like when running lead. makes it alot easier when reeling in heavy catches of the mixed bag of sheephead, steelhead, walleye and silver bass. 

(PS are you still doing any taxidermy? You have done several ducks and deer for me in the past and I have a gray fox in the freezer from the winter that I want done)


----------



## dand1125 (Nov 6, 2007)

They are cool. They do everything they say. I love the fact that they change direction when a fish is on a run so so there is no drag felt.


----------



## dand1125 (Nov 6, 2007)

Chasin, I think she is talking about the Torpedo divers not Jet divers.

http://www.torpedodivers.com/


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

Sorry wrong product...

Please disregard the above evaluation...:lol:


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

dand1125 said:


> They are cool. They do everything they say. I love the fact that they change direction when a fish is on a run so so there is no drag felt.


I am thinking about getting a couple and try them out, I have 2 downriggers on my boat and thought it would be a nice addition to run in the center, then I read somewhere that you can stack them to have more than 1 lure on a rod? maybe like a slider idea I think but I dont know.

how is it for reeling up fish? you dont feel the resistance? I guess I really want to know the mechanism on how they work if someone can explain?

thanks--K


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Torpedo divers are pretty cool. They do follow the fish and don't have alot of pull. I think for the guys that have been reading too many magazines this winter and are on the latest "new" thing" (fishing 500' down ), it will help you get cores and coppers down really deep. You can clip more than one on a line for greater depths. Downside is they are expensive, unless you know someone that has the equipment to make you own, then they are about a buck a piece


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Chasin said:


> (PS are you still doing any taxidermy? You have done several ducks and deer for me in the past and I have a gray fox in the freezer from the winter that I want done)


 No, Sorry.

busy with the nursing career and fishing/ hunting the rest of the time


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

SalmonBum said:


> Torpedo divers are pretty cool. They do follow the fish and don't have alot of pull. I think for the guys that have been reading too many magazines this winter and are on the latest "new" thing" (fishing 500' down ), it will help you get cores and coppers down really deep. You can clip more than one on a line for greater depths. Downside is they are expensive, unless you know someone that has the equipment to make you own, then they are about a buck a piece


What equipment is needed?? I paint my own spoons, so I would make my own for that price discount!


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

ERnurse said:


> No, Sorry.
> 
> busy with the nursing career and fishing/ hunting the rest of the time


Dan,give me a call on the fox.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

ERnurse said:


> What equipment is needed?? I paint my own spoons, so I would make my own for that price discount!


 A CNC machine to make a mold, lazer to cut the fins..... About $700k in equip :lol:.


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

SalmonBum said:


> A CNC machine to make a mold, lazer to cut the fins..... About $700k in equip :lol:.


 wow...

guess I will have to just buy them


----------



## Vanselena (Dec 18, 2007)

If you want to stack 2 or more lures then here is how we do it.

First, use Shark to stack 1 lure, Musky to stack 2 lures and Cuda to stack 3 extra lures.

I use wire line so I attach 40 feet of 30lb braid to my wire line then attach my mono leader. 
I let out my lure and then attach my Torpedo Diver to the Braid just after the mono knot. Let out 10 feet of line and make an overhand knot in the braid line keeping a small loop in the knot. Using an OR16 clip I put the loop over the pin inside the OR16 close the clip then pull the knot snug onto the clip. On the other end of the OR16 clip attach 6 feet of line and a second lure. In Canada you can have up to 4 lures on your line and we do when searching for Steelehead on Erie. When you take the OR16 clip off, the knot that was there will slide free and disappear. 

People are calling this the Secret Torpedo Rig or STR.

​


ERnurse said:


> Hi all--
> I am looking for info in regards to the torpedo divers? I have never used them but looking at them I think they are a pretty neat concept, I am wanting to get some feedback and really interested in getting information about using them for stacking off the same line like stackers?
> 
> thanks--Kathleen


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Vanselena said:


> If you want to stack 2 or more lures then here is how we do it.
> 
> First, use Shark to stack 1 lure, Musky to stack 2 lures and Cuda to stack 3 extra lures.​
> I use wire line so I attach 40 feet of 30lb braid to my wire line then attach my mono leader.
> ...


Thanks!

that is exactly the info I was looking for!


----------

